# wisteria



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I went and got some wisteria today. hoping it will do well in my larger tank. I bought some peacock fern a while ago, and obviously it didn't do so well (beginners mistake) Im hoping Ill have better luck with those :/


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wisteria will do well in just about any type of tank and will go crazy in one specifically designed for plants (medium lighting, good sustrate, etc). I really like it for protection of fry. When the branches get long enough on the lower part of the stem they will lay down on the substrate and it will become a runner. When it gets to this point, you have a lot of low leaves and hiding area for young fish.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Wisteria grows like crazy. I think you'll find it quite easy. When it gets tall enough, just snip it and jam the new piece in the substrate and BAM, you now have two wisteria! I think I have about 15 or 20 plants of it growing now.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a die-hard wisteria fan. I have two foot-tall plants in my 30 gallon show tank that I have to trim constantly. Put three trimmings with roots into my 10 gallon and they've doubled in height in a month. As stated, medium light and good substrate are all you need to let these guys take off.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats awesome!! I removed all the peacock fern and now the tank is bare. I just have some amazon swords in there (which I like the look of) but they don't have a lot of height to them. I wanted some bushy type plants for my beta to hide in and well babies too  so Im glad I made the right choice  Thanks for educating me


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

can you guys post pics of your Wisteria?

I'm still trying to see if that's what I have in my 30 gallon, that came in a bunch of Anacharis I got a while ago, lol


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

There is the new ones. Straight from the shop, hasn't grown any.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> can you guys post pics of your Wisteria?
> 
> I'm still trying to see if that's what I have in my 30 gallon, that came in a bunch of Anacharis I got a while ago, lol


A tank full of it. (125g)


Clippings from the larger tank. Plants on the right side of the tank. (75g)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a die-hard wisteria fan. I have two foot-tall plants in my 30 gallon show tank that I have to trim constantly. Put three trimmings with roots into my 10 gallon and they've doubled in height in a month. As stated, medium light and good substrate are all you need to let these guys take off.


You must let them lean over quite a bit or you have a very tall tank. In my 125g it is only 18" from substrate to top of tank.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

jrman, any pictures close up of one of the plants?


beautiful tank by the way


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks. Here is a close-up in another tank.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

mines beginning to sprout leaves that look similar that, but I'm still unsure


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like Wisteria to me.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep Wisteria for sure. The leaves tend to get frillier as the plant gets bigger and seem to vary according to the conditions. I think there are some different cultivars as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Travis,I am not sure but i think your first leaves may have been for emersed growth.I am not sure if you can grow wisteria emersed,but many plants you can(Swords,Crypts)and the leaves differ from emersed and submerged.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately as you have discovered, the peacock fern is actually a bog plant. There is a reported trick you can try to keep this plant. I'm actually going to experiment with this myself as it is a really nice plant.

Ocassionally, lift it out of water for a while. Let it breathe some good ole O2 and then replant. Worth a shot if you actually want to keep it.


----------

